# How good is the PC 327?



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

As my name implies, I'm big into Pythons (I've got 6). Only 2 of them make it to the range as the others have such low serial numbers and are safe queens. They will one day go to my children.

I've really been pondering the performance center 327. I like it cause its lighter, has the accessory rail and holds 8 rounds. This will not only be a range gun but also a nightstand gun for my wife so I'll most likely add Crimson Trace grips (plus she has small hands and the CT look a little slimmer).

One of the reasons I'm not considering the 627 is because it's heavier and my wife will mostly be shooting it. I've had the opportunity to check out a 627 but have never handled the 327. I can only imagine it's lighter.

Another possible option I've considered is getting a 686+ since my wife's range gun is also a 617 and it looks like the frame sizes are very similar.

For range work, I would most likely shoot .38 loaded with 148 gr HBWC's and a couple of .357 rounds at the end of the session. How is the 327 with target loads?

What are everyone's thoughts? What would you buy? Is the 686+ a better option? I guess I'm just stuck on the looks of the 327. 

Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I think their all a good choice but you are leaning towards the 327 which I think is a fantastic choice for range/home defense. It's still about a 35oz revolver and that should tame any .357's down. The 617 is a K-frame but still weights about 40oz's or more. There would be very little recoil out of a 22 in that heavey of a gun. I would go with the Scandium M-327 if I had a choice. Good luck.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Python1969 said:


> Another possible option I've considered is getting a 686+ since my wife's range gun is also a 617 and it looks like the frame sizes are very similar.


The 686 is similar in size to the 617, but a little larger. The 617, as Baldy mentioned, is a K-frame size gun. If you want the exact frame size as the 617, look for a used 19 or 66.

The 686 is an L-frame, while the 327/627 is larger yet (N-frame). I would think the deciding factors between the 327 & the 627 would be which weight gun your wife prefers, and to a lesser degree the rail. I just took possession of a PC627 Friday, but I haven't shot it yet. Also, S&W just came out with a 4" 627 Pro (still an 8 shot).


----------

